# Pigeon Poop



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

Is pigeon poop suppose to smell? Am I not feeding my pigeon right? Because after 2 days of not changing the papers, the poop smells. My doves's poop never smells that soon though.

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

pigeons eat more and poop more than doves so the amonia builds up faster, also I notice calcium suppliments make the poop smell.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What are you feeding them? Unhealthy poop smells.

Also, are these brooding hens? their poop can smell and is huge, due to them holding it in while brooding.

A little alfalfa tab does wonders for smell.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

It's a male pigeon, eats Purgrain Economy 11% SYC 
A clean combination of several grains with small yellow corn.

Contains: Red Milo, Small Yellow Corn, Whole Wheat, White *****, Austrian Peas, Oat Groats, Canada Peas, Vetch, Buckwheat.

I believe. 

The poops are whole and not wet.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Can you just change paper daily?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

If you only fed them wheat, brown pea (maple pea is what we call it here) and corn it wouldnt smell imo 

and what Siobhan said

also skyeking is right about smelly poop being unhealthy, keep an eye on it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Changing the papers every day is not necessary, and such a huge waste. I change the papers every 3 days or so. Fresh food, water, and grit is always provided without waste in it.

I realized he was just holding in his poop to nest. He did a goose-sized poop yesterday, and sheesh, it STUNK. Now he's back to little poops and they don't smell.


----------

